# What to check before buying a used 300ZX?



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey hello all,

Well I live in Mexico, so finding a Z31 300ZX is pretty rare, let alone one in really good conditions. I happened to actually see a red 1985 300ZX in really good exterior shape, and today I will pay them a visit to check out the interiors, engine and general mechanic state of the car. What worries me is the low price tag, approximately $2,500 US, that's very cheap for a rare sports car down here.

So, is there anything I should look out for in general? I've browsed around the forums, and I haven't seen any common problem that seems to be impossible to fix. This is important because if you guys have a hard time getting spare parts, imagine me!

So thanks in advance!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Maybe it's cheap because it was stolen. No offense but a lot of the cars stolen from up here end up down there as parts. The 85 Zs have no major weak points that I know of, mostly just lack of maintenance and some rusting in the rear 1/4's.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Make sure to look at the oil color and feel how slippery it is. If it has a consistancy of water I wouldn't get it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Actually that's no indication either. The only true indicator is to have the oil analyzed and see if there is excessive metal content which indicates heavy wear. This subject has been covered in other threads in this section. Oil consistency and color only indicates the state of the oil itself, not the state of the engine in most cases. However, chocolate brown colored oil that is a little bit thick might indicate a blown head gasket. Oil with a heavy gas smell might indicate leaking injectors or a very rich condition. Anyhow any car lot or private seller with a little sense would have changed the oil by now, so there's probably little or nothing you might learn from it.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

$2500 is about average for a Z31 now days.

As far as what to look for...
What to look for when buying a 300ZX


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Actually now that people are beginning to notice the power of the old turbo Z31's, $2500 would be a steal. If it were a turbo model. Strictly average for a non-turbo in decent shape. I saw an '84 Turbo (non-AE) with 10,000 miles going for $10,000 once. Dunno if it actually sold for that price, but stuff like that doesn't surprise me anymore. Price reflects potential, not actual worth, in a lot of cases.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Zen31ZR said:


> Price reflects potential, not actual worth, in a lot of cases.


That is the stupidest thing I've ever heard.

Price ALWAYS reflects worth.

A rust bucket Z31 will go for near nothing. Doesn't matter if it could be made into a 9 second car by cutting it up and slapping a big block in it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ill have to disagree there.
worth is only what you can get someone to pay for it. price is reflection of worth in only that instance. 
just because a car costs millions of dollars, doesnt mean its worth it.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

It was worth it to the person who paid $1,000,000 dollars for it. Someone else might think it's only worth $500,000.

Supply and demand. You can ask whatever you want for a vehicle. But it will only sell for what it's worth.

That $10,000 Z31? I think I know the one he's talking about. Red? NA? Leather interior? If not, the one I've described has been on e-bay several times at that price. And it still hasn't sold in the year that I've seen it attempted to be auctioned off.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

So then, why, after all, does the Lotus Exige S cost $60,000..... Certainly not because it's worth that much. It's a diminutive 2 seater with no cargo capacity and terrible ride qualities and a somewhat anemic engine. But, it's a great track car, and the supercharger gives it potential for even more Hp. POTENTIAL. That's it in a nutshell. The Z31 has a lot of potential as a dragster, even if it's not an exceptional track car. And certainly it can be made to handle well if you throw enough money at it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> That is the stupidest thing I've ever heard.


 Still riding that high horse, I see. Better get off, before somebody knocks you off.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

The Z31 has POTENTIAL to be anything you want it to be. Any car does if you throw enough money at it. But POTENTIAL has nothing to do with the value of a car to 99% of the people.

I hate to break this to you, but there is actually only a small percentage of the population that modifies cars. So POTENTIAL isn't even thought about. VALUE is what is considered. As in, "can I get in this car and drive it to where I need to go day in and day out?" Not, "how much power can I make with this car?"

The couple Elise cars I see at the track are pretty much stock. Only additions are stickier tires and thicker sway bars and bracing. MOST of the cars on the track see very little in terms of power upgrades. They ALL see suspension upgrades of some kind.

Still living without a clue, I see. Better get one before someone hits you with the clue-bat.

You've been out of the Z31 loop for a while. You don't remember half the shit you think you do. And you haven't been keeping up with any of the stuff that's been going on since you got rid of your Z31. Stop trying to think you still know what you're talking about.


----------

